# Working Abroad in Oil & Gas Company



## Bellagio (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello everyone. Need some advice here.

First, let me introduce myself.
I'm from Indonesia, currently still working in an oil & gas company in Jakarta.
I've never been out of the country, but I REALLY want to.

So, yes, I'm thinking of working abroad, what do you think?
How is o&g condition in Singapore currently? Do you think this is a good time for moving there?
I'll be looking for engineering jobs. Do you think I should apply here online? Or it'd be easier if I moved there first? 
I dont have any visa, which means if you think it'd be easier to look for a job when you already there, then i need to get myself a visa, right? Which visa should I get?

I'm in my middle 20s, btw, I only have 2 years experience in oil & gas. Is it enough?

Thank you


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Does you current company have an operation or affiliate in Singapore? That would be the most straightforward, simplest way to relocate provided, of course, such a career opportunity exists and cannot be satisfied with a worker already in Singapore.

Your prospective employer sponsors your work permit and applies for a visa on your behalf. If the fixed monthly salary is under S$12,000 then the position must be advertised in the Singapore Jobs Bank to give Singaporeans the first opportunity to fill the job.

If it weren't obvious, there is no oil and gas extraction in Singapore -- at least none that I'm aware of. There is quite a bit of refining, though, especially on Jurong Island. There are also several related industries/sectors such as petrochemical manufacturing, shipping, exploration and drilling equipment, etc.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Bellagio said:


> ..



Adding on, a lot of O&G companies have presence of offices here in Singapore

As explained, find a job, and then see how it goes


----------



## foreleft (Oct 6, 2014)

oil and gas ??? Really ??

Dude the whole industry is taking a battering globally. Many companies in this region are downsizing. 

I don't want to put your hopes up mate. Forget it. Opportunities in oil and gas will only be available again in about 12 months EARLIEST.

Just keeping it real.
Cheers


----------

